

The Art of Electronics, 3rd Edition - mechanician
http://www.amazon.com/Art-Electronics-Paul-Horowitz/dp/0521809266/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427753848&sr=8-1&keywords=the+art+of+electronics

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957385)

------
zafka
I was quite excited to find my copy waiting outside my door tonight. I am
saving it for some bed time reading. I have been waiting about 20 years for
this edition. When I was taking my electronics class in school my old-school
professor said if you really want to learn electronics, get this book. I did
get the second edition and really enjoyed it. As I do mostly software I don't
use it much, but I keep hoping to do more hardware on the side eventually. Who
knows, this might be the trigger.

~~~
msie
Did you order from Amazon? Because it's on preorder over there.

~~~
zafka
I think I pre-ordered from the publisher Cambridge Press. I got home and it
was leaning against the house. Nice Monday surprise.

------
MichaelCrawford
yay.

I used the first edition. Skipped the second edition entirely as I knew the
third was coming Real Soon Now.

I've been wanting to get back into hardware but have been delayed by my wait
for this book.

